# trialer in hamburg?



## dane08 (12. August 2007)

ich wohne in der nähe von hamburg und hab auch ne monatskarte weil ich da zur schule gehe.
Also wer wohnt in hamburg und hätte bock öfters mal zu trialen?
oder mal ne kleine session 

würd mich wirklich noch über mitstreiter freuen mit den ich mal fahren könnte 
jeden tag alleine fahrn macht zwar auch spass aber mit mehreren wärs witziger .


----------



## langenr1 (12. August 2007)

Also wir fahren in Hamburg eigentlich fast jedes WE, sind meistens so vier bis sechs Leute. Kannst ja mal deine Handy Nummer durchgeben dann rufe ich dich an wenn wir nächstes mal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. August 2007)

Nehmt ihr auch Totalanfänger?


----------



## dane08 (15. August 2007)

@ lord shadow 
weisst du eig wer ich bin?
ich würd sagen jeder der lust hat soll kommen


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. August 2007)

Nein. Keine Ahnung. Trefft ihr euch regelmäßig? Wenn ja, wo und wann?


----------



## raffnes (16. August 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> ich würd sagen jeder der lust hat soll kommen



*räusper*

dann schmeiss mal ein datum in den raum!

gruß


----------



## dane08 (16. August 2007)

@ lord shadow 
ich bin thomas 

@ raffnes
? 
ich wollt damit nur sagen das mir das egal ist ob jemand anfänger fortgeschrittener oder so ist

ansonsten wie wärs mit diesem samstag?


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. August 2007)

Na denn: Moin Moin
Ich wäre wahrscheinlich dabei. Je nach Uhrzeit.


----------



## raffnes (16. August 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> @ raffnes
> ?
> ich wollt damit nur sagen das mir das egal ist ob jemand anfänger fortgeschrittener oder so ist



ja das ist klar. 
mein räuspern bezog sich nur darauf, dass ich auch lust hab zu kommen,  
und samstag klingt doch gut.
wir kommen evtl. zu zweit.

gruß


----------



## dane08 (16. August 2007)

wo wolln wir uns denn dann treffen? 
am hbf ? oder an irgendeiner s bzw u bahn haltestelle oder so dann weis ich wo ich hin muss und muss nicht erst noch suchen


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. August 2007)

Vor dem Haupteingang der Kunsthalle? Da ist es nicht so voll. Ich würde mal 12.00 Uhr vorschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (17. August 2007)

@langenr1
was ist mit euch seid ihr auch dabei?
@raffnes 
was ist mit euch? ist der treffpunkt in ordnung?


----------



## raffnes (17. August 2007)

ich bin leider doch nicht dabei.
hab mir gestern beim trialen die hand verstaucht.   
aber ihr wollt bestimmt nächstes WE nochmal los  
bis dahin sollte ich das auskuriert haben.

ansonsten viel spaß morgen, und tut euch nix!


----------



## dane08 (17. August 2007)

ok dann wirds wohl erstmal nix dann fahr ich morgen nach lüneburg aufn adac platz


----------



## Chill (20. August 2007)

Moin

ich bin der "wir" von raffnes.
Wie wäre es am 26.08 ? Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit können wir ja beibehalten,
also 12:00  Kunsthalle ?


----------



## dane08 (20. August 2007)

sonntag hört sich gut an ich wär dabei


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. August 2007)

Wir kommen wahrscheinlich zu zweit.
@dane: hast du Kontakt zu schnorri?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffnes (20. August 2007)

Chill schrieb:


> also 12:00  Kunsthalle ?



   

diese uhrzeit schaffst Du doch nie im leben!

aber ich bin dabei, und klingel Dich rechtzeitig raus


----------



## dane08 (20. August 2007)

@ lord shadow
ne nicht wirklich


----------



## raffnes (25. August 2007)

also morgen steht noch alles so wie geplant!??

nicht, dass irgendjemand alleine da wartet. 12:00 uhr kunsthalle, oben beim haupteingang.


----------



## dane08 (25. August 2007)

ich bin wiegesagt dabei
nur wärs nett wenn mir jemand nochmal erklärt wo die kunsthalle ist hab nicht so den genauen plan


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. August 2007)

Wenn du den Zug um 11.20 Uhr nimmst zeig ichs dir.
Ansonsten: Können wir das nicht ein bisschen nach hinten verlegen? Hatte heute Rennen und bin voll fertig.


----------



## raffnes (25. August 2007)

na klar können wir das nach hinten verlegen!
Aber nicht zu weit, muss morgen abend wieder arbeiten gehen.
13-14uhr. ihr müsst sagen wanns passt, und wie ihr eure bahn bekommt.

ääähh... bin ich da der einzige mit nem trialer? denn alzu große touren sind mit dem nicht möglich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. August 2007)

Ne dane hat auch einen.
14 Uhr wäre gut.


----------



## dane08 (25. August 2007)

14 uhr ist in ordnung


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. August 2007)

Dann um 13.10 am Bahnhof in Buchholz?


----------



## raffnes (26. August 2007)

es ist doch im moment alstervergnügen rund um die binnenalster. das wird mega voll sein, und die kunsthalle liegt doch unmittelbar an der alster. da kommt man so leicht nicht vorbei. würde sagen dann treffen wir uns dammtor bahnhof (eine weiter als hbf), vorm mcdonalds eingang, zur straße, also vorne. 14 uhr.

sorry, hab aber nicht dran gedacht.
postet unbedingt nochmal, ob ihr das auch noch gelesen habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (26. August 2007)

ok dann dammtor 
Ich werd auch um ca. 13.10 am bahnhof sein


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2007)

Wann ist der nächste Termin?
Kann sowohl diesen, als auch nächsten Samstag und Sonntag.


----------



## dane08 (29. August 2007)

dieses we kann ich nicht und nächstes we hab ich kein komplettes bike mehr


----------



## raffnes (30. August 2007)

wir sind, denke ich, sonntag das nächste mal unterwegs.
wenn du lust hast, dann PN an mich schreiben, weiß noch nicht genau wieviel uhr.
sach ma thomas, wann isn dein rad fertig??? nicht, dass du jetzt monate lang abstinent bist...


----------



## dane08 (30. August 2007)

also am 7. september ist der rahmen fertig dann schickt er den hierher ich denke der ist dann so am 13.-15. september bei mir  und ab dann kann ich wieder kommen
ist beim hoffmann nur sone sache für sich wie schnell der das dann losschickt


----------



## korat (6. September 2007)

ich interessiere mich schon seit einiger zeit für trial und nehme mir immer wieder von neuem vor, regelmäßig was zu üben, aber irgendwie scheitert es daran, daß keiner meiner mitbiker lust auf trial hat.
allein auf einem platz herumzubalancieren kriege ich auch nicht hin, das ist trostlos, also mache ich gar nichts.

das muß sich ändern!

wenn ihr also mal wieder einen termin habt, würde ich gern einfach so zum zuschauen dabei sein, und natürlich auch für etwas mehr, wenn ich was von euch lernen darf.
würde mich freuen!


----------



## Chill (6. September 2007)

Natürlich ist jeder eingeladen.

Ich bin jetzt auch wieder fit, also schlag ich einfach mal Sonntag(09.09) vor.
13 Uhr Dammtor?


----------



## dane08 (6. September 2007)

wie schon gesagt ich kann nich weil ich samstag meine laufräder und meine gabel verkaufe und mir dann, vorausgestezt der hoffman schickt mein rahmen und den anderen kram relativ schnell los ,mein neues bike aufbau
hab also erst nächtes oder evtl übernächstes zeit


----------



## mr.mütze (8. Oktober 2007)

moin ich komme aus uelzen und da bin ich der einzige der trialt würde auch mal gern nach hh komen zum fahren  


icq: 275-930-875

mfg marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Oktober 2007)

Wie siehts mit deinem Rahmen aus Thomas?
@mütze: Immer her mit neuen Trialern.


----------



## raffnes (9. Oktober 2007)

ich kann nur sagen, dass wir so gut wie jeden sonntag unterwegs sind. es sei denn, jemand war saufen. 
also wer will und zeit hat, der soll einfach mal ein zeitpunkt nennen!


----------



## mr.mütze (9. Oktober 2007)

ich hab bloß ein problem. weil wenn ich alleine fahr ist das ziemlich teuer, kommt jemand aus hannover oder so bei dem ich mit fahren könnte mit zug


mfg marcel


----------



## _-Futzi-_ (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde auch gerne kommen. Veilleicht schaffe ich es in den Herbstferien noch, wenn ich mein neues trialkike bekomme. Dauert mit dem Zug von mir bis nach Hamburg ca. ne stunde oder so. Aber ich werde dann auch ein bischen Urlaub bei meinem Freund im Stadtteil Rissen machen. Von daher ist dies recht praktisch. Mal sehn

grüße, Finn


----------



## dane08 (9. Oktober 2007)

der rahmen lässt auf sich warten ich hoffe der kommt jetzt anfang der ferien


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. Oktober 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> der rahmen lässt auf sich warten ich hoffe der kommt jetzt anfang der ferien



meiner wurde angeblich gestern/heute geschweisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (9. Oktober 2007)

ja ich hab mir heut seine privat nr besorgt und ma angerufen meiner soll mitte nächster woche bei mir ankommen


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Oktober 2007)

@mütze: Ist die Dirtline aus deinen Videos bei euch in Uelzen?
Saubere Manualtechnik


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Oktober 2007)

jop die ist hier in uelzen aber da toben sich immer die fußballer aus zum warm machen. die dirt line ist eh nicht mehr der bringer so alles runter gekommen
weil auch keiner mehr fährt hier, deswegen fahr ich ja trial weil da kann mir so schnell keiner was kaputt machen 

mfg marcel


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Oktober 2007)

so es sind ferien und das wetter na ja geht so. wie siehts jetzt aus mit hh. jemand zeit und lust zu fahren.


----------



## langenr1 (26. Oktober 2007)

Moin ihr Hamburger und fast Hamburger,

Morgen (Sa. 27.10.07) um 13.00 Uhr am S-Bahnhof Dammtor. Wir werden wohl minimum 5 Leute werden, was für Hamburg eine unglaubliche Zahl ist. Also erscheint zahlreich damit wir mal einen wirklich ordentlichen Rekord an Ridern aufstellen!


----------



## mr.mütze (26. Oktober 2007)

is aber alles nass da oder? weil hier regnets in uelzen

mfg marcel


----------



## langenr1 (26. Oktober 2007)

Also heute war es hier trocken und Morgen soll es noch besser werden als heute. Also nicht in der Bude vergraben sondern ab nach HH!!!


----------



## mr.mütze (26. Oktober 2007)

mein problem ist das ich alleine fahren muss das isn bisschen teuer. will ja hin aber wenn man ne ausbildung macht und kein geld bekommt dann muss man halt sehen wie mans zusammen bekommt .

(zur ausbildung bevor fragen kommen warum bekommt man da kein geld: kfz mechatroniker 1Lj ist nur hier in uelzen so)


----------



## dane08 (31. Oktober 2007)

mein rahmen ist endlich da aber den rest den ich mitbestellt hab hat der hoffmann irgendwie verplant dauert also nochn bischn 
ich denke nächstes we bin ich wieder einsatzbereit


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2007)

Bilder bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (1. November 2007)

der ist grad bei cycle team sieht aber im prinzip genauso aus wie der von nos-trial


----------



## dane08 (14. November 2007)

so mein bike ist nach 8 wochen fahrpause endlich fertig 
also wenn jemand zeit hat und auch bei regen fährt könnte man ja dieses we was machn


----------



## dane08 (15. November 2007)

so wer lust hat soll kommen 13uhr hauptbahnhof
gegen über von der spitaler


----------



## raffnes (16. November 2007)

wann?

Samstag, Sonntag???


----------



## dane08 (16. November 2007)

ich hatte mit robbyspice (ist das dein kollege?) samstag abgemacht aber ich da ich mir gestern meine schulter verknackt hab wäre sonntag besser 
bin mir nicht sicher ob die morgen schon wieder voll einsatzbereit ist


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. November 2007)

Diesen Sonntag nicht, aber gerne nächsten.


----------



## Chill (16. November 2007)

Sonntag ist doch OK,
aber Dammtor fände ich besser, wegen Uni und so.

Na Raffa, schaffen wir das so früh?


----------



## raffnes (16. November 2007)

naja, heute bin ich um 19uhr afgestanden.

zur sicherheit würde ich noch thomas tel. nummer haben wollen, falls man sich irgendwie, irgendwo später trifft. also bidde PN an mich...


----------



## dane08 (16. November 2007)

ok dann dammtor vorm haupteingang wie letztes mal.
ich würd aber schon sagen das wir um 13 uhr (spätestens 14.00) anfangen sollten weils ja auch irgendwann dunkel wird und dann ist mit fahren n bischen blöd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (17. November 2007)

geht das jetz kla mit 13 uhr ?
wetterbericht sieht gut aus


----------



## raffnes (18. November 2007)

wenn es trocken ist, komme ich. wenns so beschissen nass ist wie gestern, dann nicht.


----------



## dane08 (18. November 2007)

na toll 
kommst du jetzt oda net? ist n bischen blöd für mich weil ich hier in buchholz sitze und schlecht sehen kann wie das wetter in hamburg ist.
und ich hab eig kein bock ne stunde anfahrt auf mich zu nehmen und dann kommt keiner
ich bin um 13.00 am dammtor und hoffe das irgendwer kommt


----------



## Chill (23. November 2007)

Sa. 14 Uhr, Dammtor, Tanke




tschüss


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. November 2007)

Leider schon verplant.


----------



## dane08 (26. November 2007)

wer hat lust und zeit donnerstag in hh zu fahrn? hab schulfrei und will den tag nutzen

könnte man nicht mal bei google earth die guten spots in hh markieren?ich kennn mich da nur bedingt aus und das wäre perfekt wenn ich ne "trialspot-Karte" dabeihätte wenn ich mal alleine fahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. November 2007)

Bin Freitag und Samstag in Hamburg...sowohl Tags...wie auch Nachts ...also für Samstag können sich gerne Leute anschließen.... Stefan Lange, Robbiiiiii und Co sind auch dabei...


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. November 2007)

@dane: Haste ne Handynummer um spontan einen Treffpunkt auszumachen? Wir haben diesen Donnerstag früh Schluss und wenn nix dazwischen kommt, würde ich wohl kommen.


----------



## dane08 (27. November 2007)

ne hab kein handy


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. November 2007)

Mit mir wird das morgen leider doch nix.
Und deine Bremse hat mich heute nach Feierabend noch ganz schön ins Schwitzen gebracht. Meine erste HS33, dann gleich noch ein komplett Umbau mit den widerborstigen Stahlflexleitungen und Igor hatte überhaupt keine Ahnung. Immerhin war zum Entlüften Carsten da.


----------



## dane08 (29. November 2007)

naja geklappt hats ja auch nicht,ich hab die dann heute morgen um 9 selber entlüftet war auch kein problem aber als ich zu hause war und die testen wollte musste ich festellen das meine stahlflexbrück jetzt irgendwie kaputt ist(extrem undicht).

nochmal sry raffa das du extra früh aufgestanden bist um dann zu erfahren das ich doch nicht komm.(ich hoffe du hast meine sms gelesen nicht das du da auch noch um 2 stehst und wartest)

ich hoffe ich krieg das bis samstag alles geregelt damit wir dann fahren können


----------



## raffnes (29. November 2007)

mensch malte...
drei mann um eine bremse zu zerstören?
das krieg ich auch alleine hin  
ich weiß schon warum ich nie zum fahrradladen gehe.
also dann samstag.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. November 2007)

Schon peinlich eine HS33 nicht entlüftet zu bekommen, wenns sonst bei jeder Scheibenbremse klappt
Außerdem waren wir insgesamt zu viert (Werkstattchef, Carsten (ausgebildeter Zweiradmechaniker), Praktikant und ich).


----------



## mr.mütze (29. November 2007)

moin wann soll das am samstag los gehen


mfg marcel


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (30. November 2007)

gute FRage.... poste das heute abend...aber denke mal so 13 Uhr an der Uni.... aber genaueres kommt heute Abend...


----------



## dane08 (30. November 2007)

13.00 ist in ordnug , ihr fahrt dann doch warscheinlich eh ersma an der uni? wäre also nicht schlimm wenn ich mich n bischen verspäte
wie ist das mit dem wetter ,kommt ihr auch wenns regnet? hab keine lust umsonst ne stunde zug zu fahrn

wer kommt denn jetzt überhaupt alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (30. November 2007)

nur mal so kommt jemand mit zug über uelzen weil es sonst zu teuer wäre für mich und ich würde gerne kommen hab kein bock mehr auf dieses dorf 

mfg marcel


----------



## dane08 (1. Dezember 2007)

schonmal was von absagen gehört? ich war bei der uni und hab ersma ne stunde da gewartet , wenigstens hab ich nikita noch getroffen und konnt mit dem nochn bscihen fahrn

@ nikita (falls du angemeldet bist)
kennst du eine martina aus buchholz? die meinte nämlich irgendwas von einem trialer aus winsen


----------



## mr.mütze (1. Dezember 2007)

angemeldet ist er nicht 

ich wäre gern gekommen aber es hat sich ja keiner mehr gemeldet hier
tuht mir leid 


mfg marcel


----------



## raffnes (2. Dezember 2007)

hätte ich ja, aber ich hab zu lange gepennt.
und im halbschlaf dachte ich: 
"bxl und stefan sind ja auch da, dann wirds bestimmt auch ohne mich was."
...bettdecke übern kopf, weitergeratzt.
sorry


----------



## langenr1 (5. Dezember 2007)

@ dane08

Sorry das wir nicht da waren. Normalerweise sind wir schon zuverlässig. Aber BSXL war leider wirklich krank, da ging mal gar nichts.

Hatten Nik aber Bescheid gegeben. Beim nächsten mal klappt das. ;-)


----------



## zoowaerter (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo Trialer in Hamburg!

Ich bin vom ca. 18.2-30.3. in Hamburg und würde gerne mal mit euch eine Runde drehen. Welche Orte sind denn gut bzw. wo trefft ihr euch zum trialen?


----------



## raffnes (9. Februar 2008)

gerne, 
wir treffen uns nach abmachung, wo es am besten passt.
spots sind hafen, uni, city, planten un blomen etc, alles noch mit dem bike erreichbar.
sag einfach wann und wir sagen wo


----------



## mr.mütze (9. Februar 2008)

hmm würde den auch mal dazu stoßen 

gruß marcel


----------



## zoowaerter (17. Februar 2008)

hamburg, bin jetzt da! lass mal die tage auf's hr gehen. lass mal telefonieren. viell. schickt ihr mal eure nummer. meine ist: 0178-7902605

bis dann

fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (17. Februar 2008)

cool ist das aldi talk hab ich auch, muss mal gucken wie ich zeit habe. ich meld mich.

gruß marcel


----------



## dane08 (21. Februar 2008)

ich bin dabei 
wann wolln wir uns treffen und wo?


----------



## raffnes (21. Februar 2008)

würde sagen samstag am dammtorbahnhof (mcdonalds).
13:00 uhr?


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Februar 2008)

moin zur erst mal kp wo das ist und zweitens thomas mit was für nem ticket kommst du? weil sonst könnte ich ja ein niedersachsenticket nehmen und das könnten wir uns teilen oder so weil sonst wirds wieder zu teuer für mich.

gruß marcel


----------



## dane08 (21. Februar 2008)

ich hab ne cc karte weil ich in hh zur schule geh


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Februar 2008)

aso mist, hmm muss mal gucken wer von hier noch alles mit wöllte sonst wirds wieder nichts son mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoowaerter (22. Februar 2008)

oh männer, 


wenn das wetter so bleibt, sieht es für morgen aber beschissen aus.

bis hoffentlich morgen  

fabian


----------



## dane08 (22. Februar 2008)

ich hab n prob mitm bike ich hoff ich krieg das noch hin ansonsten wirds morgen nix


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Februar 2008)

bei mir siehts schlecht aus hab bis jetzt keinen der mit will und so ist mir das zu teuer bzw so viel geld hab ich nicht leider. werde mich heute abend noch mal melden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juli 2009)

Lebt hier noch wer? Bin zurück auf dem Trialbike


----------



## Sebastian G (19. Juli 2009)

Ja hier Leben noch eine ganze Menge


----------



## biker ben (5. August 2009)

servus.
bin vom 14-24.08 in HH unterwegs und werde auch mein bike mitnehmen.
hat da jemand bock ein paar runden zu drehen?
ben


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. August 2009)

Womöglich. Aber in Richtung Wochenende 22./23.


----------



## echo trialer (5. August 2009)

ich auch so am 22./23.


----------



## Hansi1303 (23. August 2010)

tach,

wann läuft mal wieder was in HH?

Gruß


----------



## echo trialer (3. September 2010)

Wir aus Lüneburg wollen demnächst mal wieder nach HH.Wir wissen bloss noch nicht wann...
Hat sonst noch wer Lust und Zeit ?
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (3. September 2010)

Lust und Zeit habe ich, aber das Können und die Begabung fehlt fast komplett 

Ich bin vermutlich am 10. und 11. in HH wegen einem Konzert. Je nachdem wo ich penne, könnte ich ein Rad mitnehmen. Ansonsten würde ich aber auch an anderen Tagen nach hamburg fahren.


----------



## Hansi1303 (3. September 2010)

also nächstes WE geht nich bei mir... aber danach?? würde bei mir super passen...

Können und begabung fehlt bei mir auch


----------



## jan_hl (15. September 2010)

Falls das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich hoechstwahrscheinlich am Samstag mit dem Rad in Hamburg 

Ich besuche eine Freundin die in der Naehe vom Gruner und Jahr Gebaeude wohnt und werde dann da an den Treppen hinter dem Gebaeude mein Glueck versuchen:

http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=53.546877,9.978566&spn=0.001289,0.003484&t=h&z=19

Falls jemand bessere Tips hat, bitte melden!


----------



## ingoingo (26. Mai 2011)

Muss ich mal ausgraben, ich bin wohl um den nächsten monat 10.-13 rum in HH nähe Airport jedoch auch mobil mit auto, wer hat lust zu fahren ?

PN für H. nummer......


----------



## Funart (2. Juni 2011)

Moin,

ich kann dir leider keine PN schicken. Irgendwie habe ich keien Rechte dafür.

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall gerne mal vorbeikommen wenn das okay ist.

Habe leider weder ein trial bike noch bin ich aktiver fahrer würde aber echt gerne mal mit jemandem reden der das kann und mal live zuschauen!

Interessier mich schon seit lange dafür, aber habs irgendwie nie geschafft!

Grüße

Redeemer


----------



## Deleted 214377 (7. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## ingoingo (8. Juni 2011)

TrIAl no trAIl !


----------



## -Sebastian- (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo Hamburg. Ich bin vom 20. bis 22.06. und vom 27. bis 29.06. in der Stadt und werde abends nach der Arbeit ne Runde drehen. Da sich hier im Fred nicht mehr so viel tut, frag ich einfach mal, wer Lust hat mitzukommen...


----------



## jan_hl (12. Juni 2011)

Ich bin zwar nicht direkt in Hamburg, würde aber für einen Abend runterfahren wenn sich ein paar Leute finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (12. Juni 2011)

Marcel aus Kiel würde auch mal nach HH kommen. Dann wären wir schon mal drei bzw vier Interessenten, wenn ihr aus Lübeck wieder zu zweit kommt.


----------



## dane08 (12. Juni 2011)

ich hätte zwischen dem 27. u. 29. zeit. Komm zwar auch nicht direkt aus hh würd dann aber mit der bahn reinfahren.
vielleicht lassen sich die leute aus lg auch noch motivieren.


----------



## munk (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo Trial-Gemeinde,

melde mich auch mal wieder. Große Fortschritte habe ich bezüglich Trial noch nicht gemacht, liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass ich aufgrund diverser anderer Hobbies zu wenig zum üben komme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich gerne mal ein wenig voran kommen. Ich denke dies gelingt mir aber wohl am besten, wenn mir jemand live ein paar Sachen zeigt und mich auf Fehler hinweist.
(bin 35, habe vielleicht 10mal locker geübt, Stehversuche und Bunnyhop, also eher Hüpfer... mehr ist bisher nicht drin. nur als Info damit ihr wisst worauf ihr euch einlassen würdet  )

Deshalb mal die Frage, welcher *Hamburg*er sich mal öffentlich der Peinlichkeit hingeben würde mir altem Sack ein bisschen auf die Sprünge zu helfen. Könnt mich gerne per PN oder mail ([email protected]) anschreiben.

cheers,
munk

ps.: direkt mal 'ne Frage zur Stehübung. Mein linker Fuß ist der gute und deshalb vorn. Rad schlage ich deshalb nach rechts ein und versuche zu stehen. Dies gelingt auch einigermaßen. Komischerweise kann ich aber richtig gut/länger stehen wenn der linke Fuß hinten ist und das Rad trotzdem nach rechts eingeschlagen ist. Eigentlich ist dies ja nicht korrekt?! Oder zählt was funktioniert?


----------



## baschti (28. September 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Ich bin am Wochenende in HH und hab aus wettertechnischen Gründen überlegt, mein Radl mitzunehmen... Ist in der Hansestandt noch jemand aktiv, oder muss ich die Trial Spot DB befragen und alleine fahren?

Grüße
Boris


----------



## munk (28. September 2011)

naja ich bin in HH und würde auch ein Stündchen oder 2 üben bei dem Wetter, aber ich kann so gut wie nix, ernsthaft  , sprich du müsstest als Trainer herhalten 

/Tino


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2011)

Du solltest das Rad mitbringen. Ich bin nicht mehr als Trialer aktiv, kann dir aber sagen, dass du auch ohne Guide Spots findest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clutch (17. Februar 2012)

munk schrieb:


> Hallo Trial-Gemeinde,
> 
> melde mich auch mal wieder. Große Fortschritte habe ich bezüglich Trial noch nicht gemacht, liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass ich aufgrund diverser anderer Hobbies zu wenig zum üben komme
> 
> ...


----------



## franzman (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe gerade wieder angefangen und mein Trialbike nach HH geholt. Ich hatte jetzt ein paar Jahre Pause bin aber kein Anfänger. Ich bin auch schon halbwegs wieder drin, auf Parktische oder Tischtennisplatten komme ich jedenfalls wieder.
Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen hier ein paar Freunde dieser Art der Leibesertüchtigung zu treffen und mal eine Runde zusammen zu drehen. Ich könnte auch ein paar Tips bezüglich meines Rades vertragen. 
Ich bin nicht so forumserfahren, verzeiht falls ich den Beitrag woanders hätte hinschreiben  sollen, der Thread scheint ja nicht so aktuell, thematisch aber passend denke ich. 
Ich würde mich jedenfalls über Antwort freuen.
Gruß Franz


----------



## munk (3. Juli 2012)

Moin, also ich habe diese Saison schon eine ganze Stunde auf dem Trial verbracht  Meist bin ich anderweitig unterwegs aber eigentlich fehlt mir momentan etwas die Motivation, weil nix voran geht. Aber ich will schon noch etwas dran bleiben. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal mit treffen. Momentan kann ich aber nix verbindliches sagen. An 'nem WE wäre aber wohl am geschicktesten. ahoi, Tino


----------



## Sherco (4. Juli 2012)

Dir fehlt die Motivation, weil nach einer Stunde in der bisherigen Saison nichts voran geht?


----------



## munk (4. Juli 2012)

nee die ist schon da. aber ich gehe 2mal die woche klettern. bin öfter mit dem motorrad auf rennstrecke. zwischendurch mal 4 wochen in südamerika und anschließend 'ne wo ski fahren. spiele fussball, gehe squashen und fahre longboard. zwischendurch mal ein musikfestival hier, ein konzert da oder auch 'ne party. besuch haben oder auf besuch sein. achja 'nen job habe ich auch noch.  der ganze kram muss ja finanziert werden. naja und dann müsste ich das trial noch bewegen. ich strenge mich an. versprochen!

munk


----------



## franzman (5. Juli 2012)

Moin,
Dieses Wochenende pass bei mir nicht, mir würde auch unter der Woche abends mal passen wenn du Lust hast sag bescheid. Kennst du gute Spots hier? Man findet ja schon an vielen Ecken was, aber Hamburg ist ja groß und mit nem trialbike ganz Hamburg abzufahren ist auch mühselig 
Ich geh auch klettern übrigens 
Bis dann


----------



## Bennetri (13. Februar 2013)

Trefft ihr euch mal wieder ? 
ich würde mal interesse anmelden mitzukommen wennd as okay ist.

mfg Bennet


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2013)

Ich werde auch wieder einsteigen, allerdings wird sich der Aufbau vom Bike noch bis in den Sommer ziehen.


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Februar 2013)

Ist 'Mr. Hamburg'
Eig auch hier?;D


----------



## tomke2 (3. Januar 2014)

Hi,
ich bin grad' Besitzer eines Inspired Hex geworden, voller guter Vorsätze für 2014 und suche Trainingspartner zum Rumtrialen in HH. Viel Vorerfahrungen habe ich noch nicht - bisher ein paar Bikebeherrschungsübungen aufm MTB. Für'n Sprung auf eine Parkbank reichts für eine Tischtennisplatte noch nicht. Ein paar pedalkickige Backwheelhops sehen auch manchmal danach aus. Ich bin Mitte 40 und meist im Schanzenviertel und Umgebung unterwegs. Wenn du Lust hast meld dich 
Gruß Tomke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PortugalTrialer (18. Januar 2014)

Moin,
wenn du Lust hast kannst du ja mal mit uns mitfahren. Wir sind meistens zu zweit oder dritt unterwegs. Bei uns sind teils auch Anfänger bzw. Wiedereinsteiger dabei. Wir fahren meistens in der Hafencity. Falls du Facebook hast kannst du mir ja mal deinen Link als PN schicken.
PS: Sehr gute Wahl: Inspired <3
Gruß 
Sergio


----------

